# moving to Rhodes



## The fox (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello, my husband and I are moving to Rhodes this year with our grown up son and his girlfriend. Can anyone point us in the right direction as to what we should do?
We have bought some land ready to build our houses on. But we need to rent for the first year. We hope to start a business when we arrive. Can anyone help us with some advice. We are driving over with some of our things. Should we sell all our stuff and buy when we get there, or is it worth shipping our things over?
I would welcome any advice. Do we need to get any paper work done before we come over?


Many thanks

Linda


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

To cover a few things:
Items like washing machine, tumble dryers, dish washers are VERY expensive compared to the UK here in Greece; if you can bring them with you. Mainly household electrical items (kettles, food mixers etc), are more expensive and the cheaper brands are definitely of inferior quality (in my view)...ie. bought at the supermarkets (own brands).
If you have a modern flat screen TV with selective country programming, bring that as well!

We all have different tastes in furnishings, but remember Rhodes is an island and whilst there will be plenty of choice, it will be at a cost....otherwise its IKEA in Athens! Again I shipped mine from the UK to Greece.

You obviously will be bringing personal items like clothing, but buy some extra shoes....they are far more expensive here!

If you are bringing your car and want to import it "duty" free (see my previous posts on cars), you MUST start the paperwork in the UK with the Greek Consulate (as you must do for shipping items etc). DON'T bring a car over 1600cc it will cost you a fortune to tax (road tax).

As for starting a business.....well I hope you have lots of patience and a good sense of humour! Come with a hard hat, and explosive proof vest....."its a mine field"


----------



## The fox (Jan 14, 2014)

The Grocer,
Thank you for the information, i had a feeling things were really expensive over in Rhodes. We are going to build our own house over there, I guess that will be a nightmare too! We hope to rent for the first year or two, can I ask you, do you know how we can go about renting somewhere ans do they mostly come furnished, do you know? Sorry to be a pest. We hope to be around the Lindos area.

Many Thanks
The Fox


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi again,

If you only search the "holiday rental" websites you are going to pay through the nose for rentals in many cases, even for long term rental. Your best bet is to book yourself a week or so and visit a few local agents in Rodos or even go and have a chat in the local taverna ! There's normally someones relative with a place to let........take care of course on agreements etc and exchanging monies in the latter case.....

Done locally you will find empty lets. Of course even the holiday letting front, if negotiated locally can prove viable. With the economic climate in Greece a contract for a year or two's let would be very attractive.........

Have a look at these sites:-

Euroktimatiki - Rhodes - Rhodes Properties - Properties in Rhodes - Property for sale Rhodes - Rhodes Properties for Sale - Real Estate Rhodes (has a selection of rental properties)

Rooms To Let Rodos | Greek Yellow Pages

ALSO why not drop this guy an e-mail direct, whilst he sells houses I bet he has a lot of contacts and will know about rentals....

Rhodes Property For Sale

and for general news from Rodos.....

? ??????? - ???????? ?????? ????????? ??? ????? (the link will work)


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

The fox said:


> Hello, my husband and I are moving to Rhodes this year with our grown up son and his girlfriend. Can anyone point us in the right direction as to what we should do?
> We have bought some land ready to build our houses on. But we need to rent for the first year. We hope to start a business when we arrive. Can anyone help us with some advice. We are driving over with some of our things. Should we sell all our stuff and buy when we get there, or is it worth shipping our things over?
> I would welcome any advice. Do we need to get any paper work done before we come over?
> 
> ...


hi,I agree with the Grocer,Greece is very expensive,I looked yesterday for a new kettle and they were between 30 and 100 euro,mine kept switching off before it was fully boiled,I went home and saw that it was very scaled up so I left vinegar in it all night and this morning its perfect again.Any furniture on Rhodes will be crazy prices,taken there by boat so my advice is take everything you can get your hands on,beds,mattresses are so expensive, sofas,tables,antiques,whatever is your taste,garden tools,good quality clothes,hiking boots,clothes for outdoors,lamps,just about everything,and for the ladies.......makeup,my mascara was 3.50 in Uk,15 euro here.Carpets,so expensive,Laura Ashley wall paper,some was 100 euro a roll here,20 in uk,Im trying to find now in a sale here for my dining room.The furniture,fridges,washing machines,cookers,cooker hoods,got to bring them.You will need to register yourselves as residents once you settle in.and As you have bought land then you have your tax number.We have just built a house,my husband being Greek still managed to almost have a breakdown so get prepared,the laws seem to change all the time and I dont know if you speak Greek?There are so many dos and donts,we found out the hard way so dont hesitate to ask if there are some things you are not sure about,I wish you a happy life on here in Greece from concertina


----------



## pda (Jan 18, 2011)

IKEA Athens now deliver free to the new Rhodes IKEA depot, they will then organise delivery round the island. Check out the web site ikea.gr......


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd say you would be much better off bringing as much as you can. I'm not sure I agree with concertina about garden tools, I've found them reasonable in rural areas, but you and your sons girlfriend should definitely bring enough make up and stuff like that to last until you go home for a visit (and I mean everything, I don't use much myself - but £50 in boots or tesco goes a long way, here it gets you practically nothing, and you will soon be making kitchen recipes for cleanser and moisturizer). I bought an iron, filter coffee maker, hand mixer, and whisk from Greek electrical shop and although I did end up paying more, i use these things in different places and I'm always losing adapters! Our fridge and TV, we got trawling through internet for second hand ones - the TV is huge and ridiculously heavy and sure I'd love a flat screen but it was €50! I'm often surprised everyone mentions IKA, is it really cheap in Athens? I'm in Thessaloniky, and only go near It if I'm feeling rich (ie - not for a long time!). Leroy Merlin is a bit like uk's home base, you can get more basic stuff, and buy bits of wood, paint etc too. Practica is not exactly cheap, but not as expensive asIKA. Jumbo is definitely worth a look too - OK, the quality is not so good, but cheap accessories are plentiful, kitchen ware supprisingly cheap too.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

aliland said:


> I'd say you would be much better off bringing as much as you can. I'm not sure I agree with concertina about garden tools, I've found them reasonable in rural areas, but you and your sons girlfriend should definitely bring enough make up and stuff like that to last until you go home for a visit (and I mean everything, I don't use much myself - but £50 in boots or tesco goes a long way, here it gets you practically nothing, and you will soon be making kitchen recipes for cleanser and moisturizer). I bought an iron, filter coffee maker, hand mixer, and whisk from Greek electrical shop and although I did end up paying more, i use these things in different places and I'm always losing adapters! Our fridge and TV, we got trawling through internet for second hand ones - the TV is huge and ridiculously heavy and sure I'd love a flat screen but it was €50! I'm often surprised everyone mentions IKA, is it really cheap in Athens? I'm in Thessaloniky, and only go near It if I'm feeling rich (ie - not for a long time!). Leroy Merlin is a bit like uk's home base, you can get more basic stuff, and buy bits of wood, paint etc too. Practica is not exactly cheap, but not as expensive asIKA. Jumbo is definitely worth a look too - OK, the quality is not so good, but cheap accessories are plentiful, kitchen ware supprisingly cheap too.


If there is a Leroy Merlin on Rhodes?and I say to bring garden tools if someone has them already and they are sending a load of stuff anyway to Greece,why pay again for electrical cutters etc,which actually are not cheap here and do not forget the prices on Rhodes will be plumped up compared to mainland Greece because of transportation costs.


----------



## The fox (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your helpful advice. We aim to come over in April, we have just sold our house in England and I am now looking for a rental in Rhodes. Not having much luck. I need a two bedroom place with parking. Does anyone know anyone who has a house to rent for around 6 months to a year?


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck. I can only say that I think the best way will be to take a holiday with apartment then start looking. Try the small villages out of town and rent should be a lot less , plus you should get a bigger house. Don't take your first offer as there sure will be more. I know that landlords are keen to let for 6 months or more and earlier in the year is the best time.


----------



## The fox (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you, we can't go out as a holiday first now, as we have sold our house and plan to just come over with a lot of our things. ( driving over). I keep looking on the internet and have now asked to rent houses that are up for sale, as we might be lucky there?

the Fox


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Try some village tavernas just out of town and ask if anyone in village has house to let. If poss leave a contact number and let the jungle drums do the rest.


----------



## The fox (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you, we will!


----------

